# Stuff Christians Say



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 6, 2012)

*Stuff Christians Say part 1 & 2*



I didn't see one done yet on Chrisitan folk, so I did one, lol!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg4MzF-cvuM&list=UUOsXwLKX-jiq51K7hSecZDg&index=1&feature=plcp

PART 2!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-WC...1&feature=plcp


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Girl, I'm gonna pray for you! <shakes head and raises hand to God>


LOL!!! This was good.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## BrandNew (Jan 6, 2012)

This was funny Msmchy! And your twist out was lovely!


----------



## sidney (Jan 6, 2012)

I died laughing at 1:20 lol!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 6, 2012)

that's all imma say!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

I ain't neva' say nun a dat....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

SUPER SWEET said:


> that's all imma say!


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 6, 2012)

That was funny! I especially loved the singing part. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 6, 2012)

Hil. Arious!


----------



## Jenibo (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL! This was  like a stuff black Christians say 

Some stuff for part 2:
*he/she almost made me lose my religion!
*God don't like ugly
*bible say dont judge


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2012)

That was good.. 1:20 was hilarious!


----------



## jillybean2012 (Jan 7, 2012)

So cute!
You can sing too.  Have to show us some of that talent when you are doing it for real!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 8, 2012)

"Jesus, Joseph and Mary!"

A nun says to her student whose legs aren't quite closed in that tartan skirt...."I can see ALLLLL the WAYYYYY to Jerooooosalem"


Very funny video!  Oh, and you are a camera natural.  Actress?


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 8, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> This was funny @Msmchy! And your twist out was lovely!


 Tank yer 



SUPER SWEET said:


> that's all imma say!


 



Jenibo said:


> LOL! This was like a stuff black Christians say
> 
> Some stuff for part 2:
> *he/she almost made me lose my religion!
> ...


 I can't believe I left out so much!



Guitarhero said:


> "Jesus, Joseph and Mary!"
> 
> A nun says to her student whose legs aren't quite closed in that tartan skirt...."I can see ALLLLL the WAYYYYY to Jerooooosalem"
> 
> ...


 haha!!, I'm borrowing that joke! I say that to, except I say Jesus, Joseph, and mother of god!  I was an actress for about 3.5 seconds in my late teens early twenties, but being pulled away from the industry was a blessing in disguise I'd do it again, but only if it was for the chuch.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 8, 2012)

You are a natural, girl!  There are christian plays out there.  And do that with an Irish accent.  /jay-zuhz  joh-suff ont meh-reee/  intonationa and all...I forgot my phonetics lolol!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

Msmchy said:


> I didn't see one done yet on Chrisitan folk, so I did one, lol!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg4MzF-cvuM&list=UUOsXwLKX-jiq51K7hSecZDg&index=1&feature=plcp



Your children are adorable...  They were so innocent looking up at you wondering what on earth is 'Mommie' talkin' about?    

This is such an excellent video.   

You are such a natural and happy family.  No pretenses, you're just enjoying who each of you are.   I wish nothing but the very best of God's blessings upon you, your husband and your precious babies.   (btw: I call all children 'babies'... ).


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 8, 2012)

I know I ain't the only one guilty of doing 0:55  


J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> I know I ain't the only one guilty of doing 0:55
> 
> 
> J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!



I'm 1:32 to 1:38  (_Marinating_ on the Word)


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 8, 2012)

Jenibo said:


> LOL! This was  like a stuff black Christians say
> 
> Some stuff for part 2:
> *he/she almost made me lose my religion!
> ...




Don't forget "Take it to the Lord in prayer"!
And  "you letting the devil use you"!

J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

Adding to Part 2:  

"I don't receive that"  

"Get thee behind me"

"Dancin' in the Spirit..." (the actual dance of which I have yet to master )

"Whoooooooo! Praise Ya' 

"This not scriptural"


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 8, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> I know I ain't the only one guilty of doing 0:55
> 
> 
> J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!




MrsIQ

I've done that before!


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job, OP. 



I'd like to suggest for part 2.

"...Lord willing."

"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me!"

"The Lord dropped this in my spirit..."

"These are the last days" or "We're living in the end times."

"Don't let the devil steal your joy!"


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

This was too funny! 

Just this morning DH was going crazy looking for his Bible. "Babe, where's my bible. Did you use it". LOL!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 9, 2012)

loved the video and loved the twist out, I almost feel like going natural...


----------



## Laela (Jan 9, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I'm 1:32 to 1:38  (_Marinating_ on the Word)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh and 
"I'm blessed and highly favoured"
don't let the devil use you
If I wasn't saved I'd (fill in the blank) ___________ and pray later
God is moving by his power
God is good all the time and all the time God is good...


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 9, 2012)

I laughed from beginning to end.  I think I may have done all of those things at one time.  Some of them all in one conversation!


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 11, 2012)

Here;s one if you don't have it.

"I'm sanctified and fillllled with the holy ghost."


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2012)

some more: 

(testimony intro) _"Giving honor to God, who is the head of my life, to the pastor and his wife, to the deacons, the deaconesses, the urshers, the young people and the choir, to all the blessed saints ..."_
***

Preach, pastor! Preach! 
***

Sis Jane, _"How you doin' Sister Patterson?"_
Sis Patterson, _"I'm yet holdin' on"_


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2012)

Laela said:


> some more:
> 
> (testimony intro) _"Giving honor to God, who is the head of my life, to the pastor and his wife, to the deacons, the deaconesses, the urshers, the young people and the choir, to all the blessed saints ..."_
> ***
> ...



   Those are funny and TRUE!

Adding these:

Tossing the hankerchief...

The Deacon's saying:  "Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllll"

"Bless God"  (This is my infamous saying )


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 12, 2012)

My new saying is; "Praise The Living God"....I visited my aunt over the holidays and she reminded me that that was something my mom always said, then I remembered that she did infact say that...


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Laela said:


> some more:
> 
> *(testimony intro) "Giving honor to God, who is the head of my life, to the pastor and his wife, to the deacons, the deaconesses, the urshers, the young people and the choir, to all the blessed saints ..."*
> *****
> ...


 
I heard this so much at my old church that used to recite it as a kid.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

"How you doin?"
I'm blessed and Highly favored.  

"The devil is a liar" 

"Praise Goud" No joke, I've actually heard God prounced like a "u" was added.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^lol, 

what about the 'MAND' pronounced (*Man da*) of God...

is the womand of God, called the 'WOMAND' of God


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 12, 2012)

You know what, i think we should start a whole 'nother thread on stuff we say/hear in the church. Some of these posts are bring back memories!lol 

sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot....home of misspellings....


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 12, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Those are funny and TRUE!
> 
> Adding these:
> 
> ...


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 12, 2012)

Msmchy said:


> You know what, i think we should start a whole 'nother thread on stuff we say/hear in the church. Some of these posts are bring back memories!lol
> 
> sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot....home of misspellings....


 
Yes! Someone start one.

This is bringing back memories for me too.


----------



## Laela (Jan 12, 2012)

My little niece visiting over the holidays said that a few times to me, and when when she prays! this is too funny...





Shimmie said:


> *"Bless God"  *(This is my infamous saying )


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 12, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^lol,
> 
> what about the 'MAND' pronounced (*Man da*) of God...
> 
> is the womand of God, called the 'WOMAND' of God



Holiness prophetesses are BIG on saying it like that!  

Anybody else know a Christian that answers their phone "Praise the Lord"?  I got a cousin they does!

J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## LiciaB (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladies, you have really brightened my day! OP, thank you for that vid! I saw some of me in there .


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2012)

I've heard a voice mail or two, though ... 




MrsIQ said:


> Anybody else know a Christian that answers their phone "Praise the Lord"?  I got a cousin they does!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

in too many places to list. 
"Who had the bible last?" <===


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2012)

Msmchy said:


> You know what, i think we should start a whole 'nother thread on stuff we say/hear in the church. Some of these posts are bring back memories!lol
> 
> sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot....home of misspellings....



Msmchy... this is your 'Gift'.    

Both in excellence of your acting talent and in the video which is professionally done, it's not homemade.   It's a Classic which deserves a Part II, Part III, and then a Holiday Edition, Volumn I.    

I am serious about this.   Your video has class and there's nothing 'rhoudy' or offensive about it.   

Keep up the good work.   

And again your family is beautiful.   I praise God for always blessing your marriage with His loving presence and that your children will always be protected under God's wings.


----------



## newnyer (Jan 13, 2012)

Great vid OP.  I've only skimmed the comments, but surprised no one has said one of my favorite Christian sayings.....
(With hands raised and eyes closed)
God is GOOD....

*anxiously waits for response*

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## joy2day (Jan 14, 2012)

OP, you're great on camera! Someone posted one of your vids in makeup forum the other day. You are very funny, I saw myself in some of those too.

I know y'all have heard people pray and after every third word they say "amenpraiseGod" like it's all one word.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2012)

joy2day said:


> OP, you're great on camera! Someone posted one of your vids in makeup forum the other day. You are very funny, I saw myself in some of those too.
> 
> I know y'all have heard people pray and after every third word they say "amenpraiseGod" like it's all one word.



Girl.... that's me on the Prayer Line....


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 14, 2012)

newnyer said:


> Great vid OP.  I've only skimmed the comments, but surprised no one has said one of my favorite Christian sayings.....
> (With hands raised and eyes closed)
> God is GOOD....
> 
> ...



"All the Time!" 


J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## newnyer (Jan 14, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> "All the Time!"
> 
> 
> J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!



YES!!

And all the time God is GOOD! THANK ya!

LOL

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 15, 2012)

What about

"Go head, preacha!" (that how you tell your pastor his sermon is fiyah)

"One more for the Holy Ghost"


J'ai la Joie de Vie!!!!


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 17, 2012)

lol :52 - 1:05
i play Bible wheel of fortune all the time. hey sometimes im not sure what to study but i need to. cute videos i esp liked part with your son reciting Scripture beautiful


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh...wow! Glad you have a part 2 ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-WC7w8e-o&feature=related


[email protected] the Scripture Tea box closeup ...  _"that's the one I shoulda drank" _   

You're so funny (and talented)...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Oh...wow! Glad you have a part 2 ..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-WC7w8e-o&feature=related
> 
> 
> ...



Laela  Rose...    

This is good!   

I have to try her 'Stuffed Chocolate Strawberries' recipe.  It's one of her vids.

Msmchy... You are truly blessed with multiple gifts from the Lord and it flows naturally;  there are no airs or put-ons.   

Some of these YouTubes give me a headache, with the speech deficits... too many ummms, 'making smacking noises with their mouth, and long pauses between words/phrases, with their eyes rolling up and around.    [ Lord, I can't handle it...  ]   

Not everyone can speak into a camera correctly.     You have natural gift for the camera and for speaking.   

I'd love to see you 'imitate' some of the 'amateur' wanna' be's on YouTube.   Okay... maybe I'll leave that alone.  

Blessings to you and your husband and your beautiful family.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Mar 9, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @Laela Rose...
> 
> This is good!
> 
> ...


 

Ahhaa! You tryna get me in trouble, lol!!! I'm j/k. THANK you guys SO much for all your support! I want to do more funny Christian skits. I'ma hafta enlist some of my friends to help me!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 9, 2012)

Msmchy said:


> Ahhaa! You tryna get me in trouble, lol!!! I'm j/k. THANK you guys SO much for all your support! I want to do more funny Christian skits. I'ma hafta enlist some of my friends to help me!



I've subscribed to your channel.  I'm looking forward to Part III of _Things Christians Say _or whatever the Lord places on your heart.  

You have to imitate the women 'IN' Church Service....


----------

